# major thanks to Naxos for das Buxheimer organ encyclopedia woaw awesome!!!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im hooked on early organ work, i hail this work highly and i would like to gve a shake hands whit naxos president and give this man a friendly hug and says danke mister danke.

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The Buxheimer on Naxos is by Joseph Payne, there's this Buxheimer recording by Joseph Payne too


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Both Koopman and Kelemen have also recorded a CD with works from Buxheimer Orgelbuch.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

As has Kimberly Marshall, on a recording called Gothic Pipes, I like it very much and I suspect Deprofundis will because it presents some of the organ music in alternatim to sung mass excerpts. Away from organ, there's Tasto Solo's recording of music by Conrad Pauman. 

Is there nothing by. Clemencic?


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Kimberly Marshall's CD only includes a few works from Buxheimer Orgelbuch, but very well played I think.

Tasto Solo's CD includes 13 pieces from Buxheimer Orglebuch but on different instruments.

As to Clemencic I have never seen anything from his hands.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Im hooked on early organ work, i hail this work highly and i would like to gve a shake hands whit naxos president and give this man a friendly hug and says danke mister danke.
> 
> :tiphat:


I just had a thought, that with your liking for Renaissance music, and your interest in Gothic Organ Music, one composer whose organ music you may enjoy is Hans Leo Hassler.


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

Those three Payne discs are a gem, but the Vox Organalis one includes one of the sweetest sounding organs I've ever heard, a restored 16th century instrument from Dropskerk, Krewerd. But I still like Koopman better, just for the interpretations which are much more nuanced. It's one of those records he did before he hit his "the more ornaments, the better" phase. I can't remember much of Kelemen's CD, which I borrowed at one time, but I recall comparing him to Payne & Koopman and finding the tempi much slower for some reason.

Some of the same repertoire (and much more, from earlier sources as well) was recorded by David Kinsela for his clavicytherium series. I'm not fond of how they were recorded - sounding both dry and with a lot of artificial sounding reverb (does this make sense?), but you may like them, and at any rate they contain a wealth of music from all kinds of sources.

Since she's been mentioned, Kimberly Marshall also recorded some Buxheimer-time composers such as Paumann etc. on a disc dedicated to Arnolt Schlick, called "The First Printed Organ Music". IMO Schlick is one of those 100% genius composers who don't get any credit, and the disc is very much worth seeking out, even if the (very modern) organ isn't quite what I'd like to hear in such repertoire.


----------

